# Is it wrong to skip class if you know you can't handle it?



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I've done this often. There are days where I feel very anxious or embarrassed about my appearance. When I'm in class, I am so nervous and overwhelmed by everything going on around me that it seriously affects my ability to pay attention to the lecture. I'm not somebody who likes to skip class, but sometimes, I don't see the point in being there. 

I'm planning on skipping one today because the amount of noise in that room is pure torture to me. It's so difficult to concentrate and I end up going home in a bad mood. This professor posts all of her lectures to the course website anyways, and the information comes from the book, so I might as well just read the book and forget about going to class. I only go to keep up appearances, but once in a while, I'm going to have to skip it because I can't handle it. 

Does anybody else do this sometimes?


----------



## LONDN (Dec 17, 2012)

<<<Sorry, edited post because i want to get off this forum thanks, LONDN>>>


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd rather have the exposure and go to class to be honest, but yes, sometimes I just can't make myself go, especially when the last few days of classes have been so rough for me. I need to take a break. I'm definitely not going to get into this habit this semester because it has messed me up.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I wouldn't miss any school at all. I skipped a lot in college and ended up failing because I missed too much. And it put me behind a long time in life and at work. Don't doooo


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah.. i stayed in my room for an entire month and didnt attend any lectures.. it was just that bad. but if you are sure you can iunno learn from the course's webcast or ppt or something go ahead. or rather definitely read the textbooks just to make sure you arent too far behind. 

it's scares me too ;/


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

It's been about almost a month of high school this year and I can't handle the stress, the pressure for me to achieve straight A's and the amount of time I had to spend at school. I suspect that I have ADD primarily inattentiveness so I would be bored and trying to sit 8 hours at school is a torture. 

I have skipped like once or twice a week and I even think of getting myself suspended so I could avoid the pressure and stress and everything that I hate.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I do it all the time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would still go and get accustomed to the drama around you. That is really the only way to work through the anxiety. At least the stuff is not directed toward you.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would still go and get accustomed to the drama around you. That is really the only way to work through the anxiety. At least the stuff is not directed toward you.


I didn't go that one time, but I was considering skipping today because I looked horrible and it was freezing out, but still went anyways. I didn't feel like running away this time.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I used to do the same (for the same reasons); the thing about skipping is that it gets out of control over time because you develop a habit for it. You will just end up skipping for whatever the reason. I think you should just continue going, through consistent exposure you will get used to it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I didn't go that one time, but I was considering skipping today because I looked horrible and it was freezing out, but still went anyways. I didn't feel like running away this time.


:yay awesome! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I've done this often. There are days where I feel very anxious or embarrassed about my appearance. When I'm in class, I am so nervous and overwhelmed by everything going on around me that it seriously affects my ability to pay attention to the lecture. I'm not somebody who likes to skip class, but sometimes, I don't see the point in being there.
> 
> I'm planning on skipping one today because the amount of noise in that room is pure torture to me. It's so difficult to concentrate and I end up going home in a bad mood. This professor posts all of her lectures to the course website anyways, and the information comes from the book, so I might as well just read the book and forget about going to class. I only go to keep up appearances, but once in a while, I'm going to have to skip it because I can't handle it.
> 
> Does anybody else do this sometimes?


Yes, you're not alone on this one. :afr

I feel completely exhausted sometimes after lectures, because there's so many 'conflicts' in my head about issues that other people don't even worry about. :um Some days I wake up and I just don't feel ready to face the world, and it's a horrible feeling.

(There are a few odd days where I'm positive and relaxed. Although in general pretty much every day I force myself to go in though. It's psychological warfare..)

Hope this gives some insight that you aren't alone on the issue!
Best regards,


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

toutenkarthon said:


> I used to do the same (for the same reasons); the thing about skipping is that it gets out of control over time because you develop a habit for it. You will just end up skipping for whatever the reason. I think you should just continue going, through consistent exposure you will get used to it.


Doesn't happen to me. I can keep going and I never get used to it.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't learn well verbally at all, but if I miss lectures then I feel like I've missed out on a lot even though I probably wouldn't have learnt anything if I had gone. I don't even enjoy my course so the only reason I go to lectures is to keep up with my classmates and to make sure I don't get a bad attendance record.

Skipping is okay sometimes to relax the anxiety but just don't let it become a routine. Maybe you could email your lecturer and tell her that you can't really cope with all the noise or feel that you learn better working outside of class?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I ended up not going today either. I think I had a good reason this time. I checked the weather channel and it was -13 degrees. I have to walk to school and it takes me a while, so I said screw it. I wasn't about to go out in that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I ended up not going today either. I think I had a good reason this time. I checked the weather channel and it was -13 degrees. I have to walk to school and it takes me a while, so I said screw it. I wasn't about to go out in that.


I thought it was the Weather Network in Canada. :stu

-13c is about 8F for the metrically challenged :lol.

It was 6F/-14c with a windchill of -10F/-24c when I left the house at 9:30 this morning.

Skipping class is like a mini-dropout. Don't drop out of school because of SA - you all need your edumacation!!! :mum :lol


----------

